# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > سوال: در مورد كلاس هاي آموزشي برنامه نويس

## mehdiomnia

با سلام خدمت مديران محترم
من قصد ثبت نام در كلاس مهر 92 (5) دارم
اما 
1. بنده هيچ چيزي از برنامه نويسي نميدانم فقط علاقه زيادي براي يادگرفتن دارم همين
2. آيا اين كلاس رو توصيه مكنيد يا نه اول ويژوال بيسيك ياد بگيرم بهتر هست يا فرقي نميكند ؟
3. من تجربه بدي از ثبت نام در كلاس هاي برنامه نويسي چند سال پيش دارم ثبت نام كرديم هيچ چيزيم ياد ندادند همش استاد سريع درس ميداد و ميرفت يا همش با كسي كه جلوي كلاس بلد بود صحبت ميكرد و بقيه هيچ چي آيا كلاس هاي برنامه نويسي در سطح خوبي هستند ؟ امكان ديدن سطح كلاس ها از نطديد هست ؟ يا مثلا بعد از دو جلسه اگر پشيمان شديم از سطح كيفي كلاس تضميني براي برگشت وجه داريد ؟

----------


## bahareh1368

> با سلام خدمت مديران محترم
> من قصد ثبت نام در كلاس مهر 92 (5) دارم
> اما 
> 1. بنده هيچ چيزي از برنامه نويسي نميدانم فقط علاقه زيادي براي يادگرفتن دارم همين
> 2. آيا اين كلاس رو توصيه مكنيد يا نه اول ويژوال بيسيك ياد بگيرم بهتر هست يا فرقي نميكند ؟
> 3. من تجربه بدي از ثبت نام در كلاس هاي برنامه نويسي چند سال پيش دارم ثبت نام كرديم هيچ چيزيم ياد ندادند همش استاد سريع درس ميداد و ميرفت يا همش با كسي كه جلوي كلاس بلد بود صحبت ميكرد و بقيه هيچ چي آيا كلاس هاي برنامه نويسي در سطح خوبي هستند ؟ امكان ديدن سطح كلاس ها از نطديد هست ؟ يا مثلا بعد از دو جلسه اگر پشيمان شديم از سطح كيفي كلاس تضميني براي برگشت وجه داريد ؟


سلام دوست من.
اگر اصلا از برنامه نویسی چیزی نمی دونی توصیه میکنم اول در دوره ASP.NET 4.5 و C#‎‎‎ مقدماتی شرکت کنی. کلاس هایی که در این آموزشگاه ارائه میشوند واقعا کارا هستند و من یکی از افرادی بودم که در چهار دوره از این کلاس ها شرکت کردم و واقعا راضی بودم.مهمتر از همه اینه که در هر جلسه voice جلسه را دریافت می کنید و با تازه ترین متدها و متدولوژی های روز آشنا میشی و اگر علاقه هم داشته باشی به سرعت پیشرفت می کنی.
مدرس این دوره ها هم اکثرا آقای کرامتی هستند که واقعا عالی تدریس می کنند.

----------


## mehdiomnia

> سلام دوست من.
> اگر اصلا از برنامه نویسی چیزی نمی دونی توصیه میکنم اول در دوره ASP.NET 4.5 و C#‎‎‎‎ مقدماتی شرکت کنی. کلاس هایی که در این آموزشگاه ارائه میشوند واقعا کارا هستند و من یکی از افرادی بودم که در چهار دوره از این کلاس ها شرکت کردم و واقعا راضی بودم.مهمتر از همه اینه که در هر جلسه voice جلسه را دریافت می کنید و با تازه ترین متدها و متدولوژی های روز آشنا میشی و اگر علاقه هم داشته باشی به سرعت پیشرفت می کنی.
> مدرس این دوره ها هم اکثرا آقای کرامتی هستند که واقعا عالی تدریس می کنند.


سلام دوست خوبم
اين دوره ه اي كه آدرسش را داديد برنامه نويسي وب هست ؟ تازه پيش نياز هم داره كه من بلد نيستم كار با دستورات اس كيو ال را
من منظورم برنامه نويسي دسكتاپ بود حالا باز شايد شما بهتر بدونيد من ميخام برنامه نويسي ياد بگيرم كه بتونم يه برنامه بنويسم و كم كم زبان هاي ديگر رو هم ياد بگيرم
حالا اگر شما صلاح ميدونيد از برنامه نويسي وب شروع كنم من ميخاستم برنامه نويسي وب رو با php شروع كنم ولي شما آدرس دوره asp رو داديد 
بنظرتون چيكار كنم حالا ؟
ضمنا در اين كلاس ها الگوريتم رو هم ياد ميدن ؟
من قصدم دوره مهر 92 كلاس5 http://barnamenevis.info/course/winforms

----------


## bahareh1368

> سلام دوست خوبم
> اين دوره ه اي كه آدرسش را داديد برنامه نويسي وب هست ؟ تازه پيش نياز هم داره كه من بلد نيستم كار با دستورات اس كيو ال را
> من منظورم برنامه نويسي دسكتاپ بود حالا باز شايد شما بهتر بدونيد من ميخام برنامه نويسي ياد بگيرم كه بتونم يه برنامه بنويسم و كم كم زبان هاي ديگر رو هم ياد بگيرم
> حالا اگر شما صلاح ميدونيد از برنامه نويسي وب شروع كنم من ميخاستم برنامه نويسي وب رو با php شروع كنم ولي شما آدرس دوره asp رو داديد 
> بنظرتون چيكار كنم حالا ؟
> ضمنا در اين كلاس ها الگوريتم رو هم ياد ميدن ؟
> من قصدم دوره مهر 92 كلاس5 http://barnamenevis.info/course/winforms


شما گفته بودید تجربه شرکت در کلاسهای برنامه نویسی را یکبار داشتید به همین خاطر دوره وب را پیشنهاد کردم. بنابراین از دوره winforms باید شروع کنید. پس از گذراندن این دوره بستگی به خودتون داره که به php علاقمند باشید یا asp. یادگیری php راحت تره چون دیتاتایپ های محدودی نسبت به asp داره و متن باز هست. برای یادگیری باید خودتان علاقمند باشید و همواره از اینترنت نیازهایتان را سرچ و یادبگیرید. 
asp از پیچیدگی بیشتری نسبت به php برخورداره چون وسیع تر و دارای دیتاتایپ های بیشتری است اما از طرفی امروزه امکانات بسیار زیادی برای آن در نظر گرفته شده هم از طرف مایکروسافت و هم شرکت های دیگه.
مثلا کامپوننت های سفارش زیادی برای دات نت نوشته شده و در اختیار کاربران قرار داده شده مثل تلریک.
اما در php اکثرا باید خودتان به سفارشی سازی بپردازید.
در کل با تحقیقات بیشتر درباره php و asp باید خودتان تصمیم بگیرید که به کدام بیشتر علاقمند هستید. علاقه شرط اول موفقیت در برنامه نویسی است.

----------


## mehdiomnia

مدیران انجمن چرا هیچی راجع به کلاس ها نمیگن ؟
تازه من به ایمیلی که در سایت معرفی کردید هم ایمیل زدم و چند سوال پرسیدم هنوز جوابی نیومده ؟
نکنه خدایی نکرده فقط به فکر ثبت نام هستید و مشتری  رو ...... فرض کردید ؟

----------


## mehdiomnia

این تایپیک تا این لحظه 735 بازدید داشته اونوقت نه مدیران در مورد کلاس حرفی میزنند نه این بازدید کنندگان چه خبره واقعا یعنی کسی از مدرسان خوده کلاس اینجا نیست تا به سوالات پاسخ بده ؟
ضمن اینکه من برای ایمیلی که در بخش آموزشگاه هست چند سوال فرستادم هیچ جوابی از اونجا هم نگرفتم هنوز

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> مدیران انجمن چرا هیچی راجع به کلاس ها نمیگن ؟


سلام.
چی باعث شده گمان کنید که کلیه مدیران سایت در آموزشگاه تدریس میکنن؟ یا حتی تهران هستن و ...؟ من خودم اگر پاسخی به سوالات آموزشگاه نمیدم، برای این هستش که از چند و چون اونها کاملا بی اطلاعم. بسیاری از مدیران دیگه هم در وضعیت مشابه به سر میبرن، بنابراین نمیتونید انتظار داشته باشید مدیران سایت پاسخگوی چنین سوالاتی باشند.




> تازه من به ایمیلی که در سایت معرفی کردید هم ایمیل زدم و چند سوال پرسیدم هنوز جوابی نیومده ؟ نکنه خدایی نکرده فقط به فکر ثبت نام هستید و مشتری  رو ...... فرض کردید ؟


شما می تونید به آقای کرامتی پیام خصوصی بفرستید و پیگیر موضوع بشید. ایشون مدرس بسیاری از این دوره ها هستند.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Veteran

تا زمانی که کسی نیاد بر علیه اشون چیزی نگه
نمیان صحبت کنن/
برو ی نفرو گیر بیار بیاد بگه کلاس ها مزخرف بوده ! اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه
سریع میان جواب میدن  :کف کرده!:

----------


## mehdiomnia

> تا زمانی که کسی نیاد بر علیه اشون چیزی نگه
> نمیان صحبت کنن/
> برو ی نفرو گیر بیار بیاد بگه کلاس ها مزخرف بوده ! اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه
> سریع میان جواب میدن


قصد جسارت ندارم ولی آقای مدائنی یکبار نیومد تو این تایپیک یه چیزی بگه یه راهنمایی بکنه که من از کجا و از کدوم کلاسشون استفاده کنم خوب اینکار به نفع خودشه
آقای کرامتی هم اومدن تو تایپیک حتی پست 2 رو هم لایک کردن اما باز یه جواب ندادن یه راهنمایی بکنن

یه ایمیل هم گذاشتن توی برنامه نویس اینفو بهش ایمیل زدم ولی جوابیم ندادن 
 یعنی مدرسین گرامی اینقدر سرشون شلوغه که شبی 15 دقیقه هم نمیتونن انجمن خودشونو چک کنن ؟ خیلی ناجوره که اینطوری 
از بچه هاییم که این کلاسارو رفتن انتظار دارم یه جوابی بدن 
من تا ساعت 5 سر کار هستم وقتم نمیکنم برم حضورا چون زنگ زدم هفته پیش گفتن تا 5:30 هستن از ولنجک تا هفت تیر چطوری نیم ساعته برسم آخه
من یک جواب ساده میخام



> .1. بنده هيچ چيزي از برنامه نويسي نميدانم   1 . آيا اين كلاس رو توصيه مكنيد ؟  2.  اول ويژوال بيسيك ياد بگيرم بهتر هست يا سی شارپ ؟ یا فرقي نميكند ؟  3. اگر از سطح كيفي كلاس راضی نبودیم تضميني براي برگشت وجه داريد ؟


خوب جواب رو باید استاد کلاس بیاد بده دیگه وگرنه اینطوری باشه من میرم کلاس های جهاد دانشگاهی تهران ثبت نام میکنم حداقل هزینه کمتریم دادم میگم خوب کمتر پول دادی کسیم نیست جواب بده بهت
قیمت هاشو ببینید http://www.jtt.ir/files/file/095438barname.html

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

سلام دوستان 
بابت تاخیر پوزش می طلبم ، من از وجود این تاپیک اطلاعی نداشتم
در خصوص صحبت دوستمون راجب کلاس ها ، اینکه کلاس ها خوبه یا نه رو نباید از من بپرسید چون هیچ ماست بندی نمیگه ماست من ترشه !!!
شما میتونید از افرادی که در کلاس ها شرکت کرده اند سوال کنید و یا میتونید تلفنی با من هماهنگ کنید یک جلسه بعنوان مهمان در کلاس ها شرکت کنید تا بتونید تصمیم بگیرید

حالا اینکه در کدام کلاس شرکت کنید بستگی به خودتون داره اگر میخواهید در زمینه سایت نویسی فعالیت دوره asp مقدماتی رو پیشنهاد میکنم و اینکه نوشته پیش نیاز sql زیاد مهم نیست چون من سر کلاس sql هم به دوستان یاد میدم 
چون خیلی از دوستان موقع ثبت نام به اون آیتم توجه نمیکنن و وقتی میرسیم به سرفصل sql میگن ما بلد نیستیم ، به همین جهت یک جلسه Sql رو تدریس میکنیم 

حالا اگر سوال دیگه ای هست من در خدمتم

( لازم به ذکر است سایت برنامه نویس متعلق به ما مدیران نیست و ما فقط به دوستان خدمت میکنیم )

----------


## mehdiomnia

> در خصوص صحبت دوستمون راجب کلاس ها ، اینکه کلاس ها خوبه یا نه رو نباید از من بپرسید چون هیچ ماست بندی نمیگه ماست من ترشه !!!
> شما میتونید از افرادی که در کلاس ها شرکت کرده اند سوال کنید و یا میتونید تلفنی با من هماهنگ کنید یک جلسه بعنوان مهمان در کلاس ها شرکت کنید تا بتونید تصمیم بگیرید
> 
> حالا اینکه در کدام کلاس شرکت کنید بستگی به خودتون داره اگر میخواهید در زمینه سایت نویسی فعالیت دوره asp مقدماتی رو پیشنهاد میکنم و اینکه نوشته پیش نیاز sql زیاد مهم نیست چون من سر کلاس sql هم به دوستان یاد میدم 
> چون خیلی از دوستان موقع ثبت نام به اون آیتم توجه نمیکنن و وقتی میرسیم به سرفصل sql میگن ما بلد نیستیم ، به همین جهت یک جلسه Sql رو تدریس میکنیم


با سلام
خیلی ممنون حالا شد
من والا برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز رو دوست دارم یکی از دوستان میگفت ویژوال بیسیک چون زبانش به ما نزدیکتره و ساده تره اونو اول یاد بگیر و یکی دیگه از مشاوران جهاد دانشگاهی میگفت سی++  اول یادبگیری بهتره



> حالا اینکه در کدام کلاس شرکت کنید بستگی به خودتون داره اگر میخواهید


من مشاوره میخام اول ازتون اینکه فرمودید به خودت بستگی داره من گفتم خدمتتون به چی علاقه دارم اما اینکه از کجا شروع کنم از شما دارم میپرسم
1. بنظر شما اول کدوم رو یاد بگیرم بهتره یا کلا فرقی نداره ؟
2. در این دوره (مهر5 ) الگوریتم هم یاد میدید ؟
3. بانک اطلاعاتی و اتصال نرم افزارمون به اونو چی ؟ 



> اگر میخواهید در  زمینه سایت نویسی فعالیت دوره asp مقدماتی رو پیشنهاد میکنم و اینکه نوشته  پیش نیاز sql زیاد مهم نیست چون من سر کلاس sql هم به دوستان یاد میدم 
> چون خیلی از دوستان موقع ثبت نام به اون آیتم توجه نمیکنن و وقتی میرسیم به  سرفصل sql میگن ما بلد نیستیم ، به همین جهت یک جلسه Sql رو تدریس میکنیم


در مورد برنامه نویسی وب اما
4. بازم یکی از مشاوران جهاد دانشگاهی آقای غفاری میگفت php و  mysql هم راحتتره   اول یاد بگیریم ، بهتر اول روی اون کار کنی چون برنامه نویسی بلد نیستی تا  asp . در این مورد نظر شما چیه ؟کدوم بنظر شما ارجعیت داره در یاد گیری یا فرقی نداره ؟
5. میشه کلاس های برنامه نویسی تحت دسکتاپ رو همزمان با وب اومد یا توصیه شما اینه بترتیب مثلا خودم فکر میکنم اول C++‎‎ یاد بگیریم بهتر asp رو میشه فهمید یا این تصور غلطه ؟
6. در یک جمله کدوم کلاس رو پیشنهاد میکنید ؟
*میشه بترتیب شماره جواب بنده رو بدید ؟* 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

ببین دوست من هر کی نظر شخصی خودش رو اعلام میکنه 
استادای php میگن این خیلی خوبه ، استاد های Asp میگن این خیلی خوبه !

1 - اگر از من نظر میخواهید چون خودم دات نت کار هستم پیشنهادم اینه شما اول کلاس مقدماتی تحت ویندوز رو شرکت کن بعد از این کلاس شما صلاحیت انجام پروژه ها تحت ویندوز رو دارید و بعدش با کمی مطالعه میتونی Asp رو هم یاد بگیری چون تا جلسه چهارم هر دو کلاس یکی هست

2- مباحث سرفصل ها تعریف شده است ، معمولا کمی وقت اضافه میاریم و هرچی که خود دانشجویان بخوان بهشون یاد میدم 

3 - بله ما در سرفصل ها Ado.Net رو مفصل توضیح میدیم و ازش استفاده میکنیم 

4 - به نظر من این دوستمون نظر شخصی خودش رو گفت و شما برای انتخاب بهتر سرچ کن Asp بهتر است یا php چند تا مقاله در این باره بخون تا خودت بتونی تصمیم بگیری من نمیتونم بگم asp بهتر یا Php چون هردو زبان جزو زبان های قوی هستند فقط من به این دلیل Asp رو انتخاب کردم چون زبان کد سی شارپ است هم میتونم برای ویندوز برنامه بنویسم و هم آندروئید و هم لینوکس و برنامه نویسی سایت ...

5 - ترتیب مهمه ولی باز هم میگم شما نیازی به یادگیری ++C ندارید این فکر رو از سرتون بیرون کنید ( هرکی هرچی میگه شما نباید باور کنی )

6 - اگر به ویندوز علاقه دارید کلاس مقدماتی ویندوز رو به شما پیشنهاد میکنم 

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## mehdiomnia

> ببین دوست من هر کی نظر شخصی خودش رو اعلام میکنه 
> استادای php میگن این خیلی خوبه ، استاد های Asp میگن این خیلی خوبه !
> 
> 1 - اگر از من نظر میخواهید چون خودم دات نت کار هستم پیشنهادم اینه شما اول کلاس مقدماتی تحت ویندوز رو شرکت کن بعد از این کلاس شما صلاحیت انجام پروژه ها تحت ویندوز رو دارید و بعدش با کمی مطالعه میتونی Asp رو هم یاد بگیری چون تا جلسه چهارم هر دو کلاس یکی هست
> 
> 2- مباحث سرفصل ها تعریف شده است ، معمولا کمی وقت اضافه میاریم و هرچی که خود دانشجویان بخوان بهشون یاد میدم 
> 
> 3 - بله ما در سرفصل ها Ado.Net رو مفصل توضیح میدیم و ازش استفاده میکنیم 
> 
> ...


با سلام
مجددا ممنونم از پاسخگویی خوبتون تا این لحظه که این پست میفرستم بیش از 1500 بازدید داشته 
با توجه به راهنمایی شما در مورد شماره 6 من کلاس C++‎‎ شمارا انتخاب کردم و ان شاالله خدمت میرسم فقط
1. کلاس های شما هر نفر با یک سیستم هست ؟
2. ثبت نام همزمان در 2 کلاس تخفیف داره ؟
3. در سرفصل های جهاد دانشگاهی 30 ساعت آموزش اومده ماله شما 24 ساعته ناراحت نشید میپرسم اما بنظرتون مباحث اونجا بیشتره یعنی یا چیه قضیه ؟
4. دیدم نوشته شده انجام پروژه هم جزو سر فصل هاست حالا نمیدونم چی هست این اما مثلا در انتهای کلاس ما توانایی نوشتن یک برنامه با بانک اطلاعاتی حداقل اکسس یا sql داریم مثلا برنامه جمع آوری اطلاعات دانش آموزان
5. یکی از شاگردان دوره قبل که اینجا عضو باشه رو میشناسید ؟ میشه آیدیشو بدید بهم ؟

من ثبت نام در سایت انجام دادم تا جمعه که ان شاالله ببینمتون

----------


## bahareh1368

من کلاسهای برنامه نویسی رو در دو آموزشگاه برنامه نویس و جهاد دانشگاهی شریف تجربه کردم و کاملا قاطع میتونم بگم در این آموزشگاه (برنامه نویس) بیش از آموزشگاههای دیگه لذت بردم و استفاده کردم.
با اینکه یکسال و نیمه که از برنامه نویسی دور شده ام و دوره ها را حدودا 2 سال پیش شرکت کردم دانشم هنوز جدید و واقعا کاراست و خیلی چیزا یاد گرفتم که برای خیلی ها هنوز ملموس نیست.
من توصیه میکنم حتما شرکت کنید

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> با سلام
> مجددا ممنونم از پاسخگویی خوبتون تا این لحظه که این پست میفرستم بیش از 1500 بازدید داشته 
> با توجه به راهنمایی شما در مورد شماره 6 من کلاس C++‎‎ شمارا انتخاب کردم و ان شاالله خدمت میرسم فقط
> 1. کلاس های شما هر نفر با یک سیستم هست ؟
> 2. ثبت نام همزمان در 2 کلاس تخفیف داره ؟
> 3. در سرفصل های جهاد دانشگاهی 30 ساعت آموزش اومده ماله شما 24 ساعته ناراحت نشید میپرسم اما بنظرتون مباحث اونجا بیشتره یعنی یا چیه قضیه ؟
> 4. دیدم نوشته شده انجام پروژه هم جزو سر فصل هاست حالا نمیدونم چی هست این اما مثلا در انتهای کلاس ما توانایی نوشتن یک برنامه با بانک اطلاعاتی حداقل اکسس یا sql داریم مثلا برنامه جمع آوری اطلاعات دانش آموزان
> 5. یکی از شاگردان دوره قبل که اینجا عضو باشه رو میشناسید ؟ میشه آیدیشو بدید بهم ؟
> 
> من ثبت نام در سایت انجام دادم تا جمعه که ان شاالله ببینمتون


دوست من ، من ++c درس نمیدم من مدرس سی شارپ هستم 

1 - برای هر دونفر یک سیستم می باشد 
2 - از جهت تخفیف باید با مدیر آموزشگاه آقای کرامتی صحبت کنی 
3 - ما در کلاس به صورت عملی آموزش میدیم نه تئوری 
یعنی من وقت شما را با توضیحات اضافه یا اینکه چه اتفاقی افتاد این تکنولوژی ابداع شد یا توضیحات اضافی و ... شما باید برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیری نه اینکه فقط بدونی برنامه نویسی چیه !!!
کلاس های من فقط به صورت عملی هست و شما آموزش استفاده از ابزار ها رو یاد میگیرید و در پایان دوره آموزش های لازم رو برای ورود به بازار کار دیده اید (البته بستگی به خودتون هم داره )
اون 24 ساعت از نظر من معنا نداره تا تمام سرفصل ها رو آموزش ندم و مطمئن نشم همه یاد گرفتند کلاس تموم نمیشه حالا میخواد تا 100 ساعت هم طول بکشه 
4 - در پایان دوره ما یک پروژه کامل رو مینویسیم که با استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی Sql و دستورات Ado.Net نوشته میشه 

5 - اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## mehdiomnia

> دوست من ، من ++c درس نمیدم من مدرس سی شارپ هستم 
> 
> 1 - برای هر دونفر یک سیستم می باشد 
> 2 - از جهت تخفیف باید با مدیر آموزشگاه آقای کرامتی صحبت کنی 
> 3 - ما در کلاس به صورت عملی آموزش میدیم نه تئوری 
> یعنی من وقت شما را با توضیحات اضافه یا اینکه چه اتفاقی افتاد این تکنولوژی ابداع شد یا توضیحات اضافی و ... شما باید برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیری نه اینکه فقط بدونی برنامه نویسی چیه !!!
> کلاس های من فقط به صورت عملی هست و شما آموزش استفاده از ابزار ها رو یاد میگیرید و در پایان دوره آموزش های لازم رو برای ورود به بازار کار دیده اید (البته بستگی به خودتون هم داره )
> اون 24 ساعت از نظر من معنا نداره تا تمام سرفصل ها رو آموزش ندم و مطمئن نشم همه یاد گرفتند کلاس تموم نمیشه حالا میخواد تا 100 ساعت هم طول بکشه 
> 4 - در پایان دوره ما یک پروژه کامل رو مینویسیم که با استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی Sql و دستورات Ado.Net نوشته میشه 
> ...


سلام
مرسی از پاسخ گویی خوبتان
منظورم همون سی شارپ بود
هر دو نفر یک سیستم ؟ ای بابا از این حالت متنفرم هر دو نفر آخه یعنی چی یکی باید نگا کنه هی وایه من . سعی میکنم لپ تاپ خودمو بیارم فکر کنم بهتر باشه
نرم افازر چیزی نصب باید بکنم بجز ویپژوال استودیو ؟

----------


## sohil_ww

> سلام
> مرسی از پاسخ گویی خوبتان
> منظورم همون سی شارپ بود
> هر دو نفر یک سیستم ؟ ای بابا از این حالت متنفرم هر دو نفر آخه یعنی چی یکی باید نگا کنه هی وایه من . سعی میکنم لپ تاپ خودمو بیارم فکر کنم بهتر باشه
> نرم افازر چیزی نصب باید بکنم بجز ویپژوال استودیو ؟


دوست من، من نه  تو کلاس های آموزشگاه برنامه نویس نه جهاد شرکت نداشته ام ولی یه چیزو خوب می دونم که این که مهارت استاد واقعا نقش مهمی تو اموزش داره 

و تا اونحای که می دونم اساتید جهاد اکثراً  سطح سواد خیلی پایین تری نسبت به اساتید آموزشگاه برنامه نویس داره 

در ضمن من بگم من هیچ منفعت جز نوع معنویش برای راهنمای شما نصیبم نمی شه و مطمئن باش که نظرمو جانب دارانه ای نداده ام

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> هر دو نفر یک سیستم ؟ ای بابا از این حالت متنفرم هر دو نفر آخه یعنی چی یکی باید نگا کنه هی وایه من . سعی میکنم لپ تاپ خودمو بیارم فکر کنم بهتر باشه


شما نگران این موضوع نباش 
در صورتی که ظرفیت کلاس تکمیل باشه هر دو نفر یک سیستم دارند 
شما نیازی نیست لپ تاب بیاری چون ما ابزار هایی روی سیستم هامون نصب کردیم که به یادگیری شما کمک زیادی میکنه 
و معمولا افرادی که سر ساعت در در کلاس حضور پیدا میکنند سیستم و جایی که دوست دارند گیرشون میاد و به اطلاح فرمان (ماوس و کیبورد) رو دست میگیرند

----------


## mehdiomnia

> شما نگران این موضوع نباش 
> در صورتی که ظرفیت کلاس تکمیل باشه هر دو نفر یک سیستم دارند 
> شما نیازی نیست لپ تاب بیاری چون ما ابزار هایی روی سیستم هامون نصب کردیم که به یادگیری شما کمک زیادی میکنه 
> و معمولا افرادی که سر ساعت در در کلاس حضور پیدا میکنند سیستم و جایی که دوست دارند گیرشون میاد و به اطلاح فرمان (ماوس و کیبورد) رو دست میگیرند


سلام
اونکه بله سحر خیز باش تا کامروا  باشی
منظورتون از ابزار  فکر کنم nss یا مشابه باید باشه . عیبی نداره در هر صروت با اجازتون من لپ تاپم رو میارم روز جمعه ان شاالله میبینمتون امیدورام پریز شارپز داشته باشید.
 من راس 9 اونجا هستم. یا علی
در پناه حق باشید

----------


## poriab

سلام . من کلاس های php رو شرکت کردم و 5-6 جلسه بیشتر نرفتم ، چون فایده ای نداشت !! 
به نظر من اصلا خوب نیست این آموزشگاه حداقل بخش php تهران

----------


## mehdiomnia

تا جلسه پنجم رفتم کلاس های C#‎‎ مقدماتی   واقعا بشخصه تا اینجا راضی هستم پشتیبانی ایشون بعد از کلاس هم بسیار عالی و قابل تحسینه

نحوه تدریس سر کلاس -5
اخلاق - 5
پشتیبانی بعد از کلاس - 5
قدرت پاسخگویی - 5
نمره ها از 1 تا 5 هستند
ان شاالله از این به بعد هم خوب بگذره

----------


## i.RB92

> با سلام خدمت مديران محترم
> من قصد ثبت نام در كلاس مهر 92 (5) دارم
> اما 
> 1. بنده هيچ چيزي از برنامه نويسي نميدانم فقط علاقه زيادي براي يادگرفتن دارم همين
> 2. آيا اين كلاس رو توصيه مكنيد يا نه اول ويژوال بيسيك ياد بگيرم بهتر هست يا فرقي نميكند ؟
> 3. من تجربه بدي از ثبت نام در كلاس هاي برنامه نويسي چند سال پيش دارم ثبت نام كرديم هيچ چيزيم ياد ندادند همش استاد سريع درس ميداد و ميرفت يا همش با كسي كه جلوي كلاس بلد بود صحبت ميكرد و بقيه هيچ چي آيا كلاس هاي برنامه نويسي در سطح خوبي هستند ؟ امكان ديدن سطح كلاس ها از نطديد هست ؟ يا مثلا بعد از دو جلسه اگر پشيمان شديم از سطح كيفي كلاس تضميني براي برگشت وجه داريد ؟


من استفاده از بسته آموزشی سایت تیزلرنینگ رو پیشنهاد میکنم که عینا اومده همین سرفصلهای سایت برنامه نویس رو به شیوه ای فوق العاده آموزش داده، طوریکه من چند ده بار تا الان دیدم فیلماشو و فوق العاده به مدرسش مدیونم:)

----------


## mehdiomnia

> من استفاده از بسته آموزشی سایت تیزلرنینگ رو پیشنهاد میکنم که عینا اومده همین سرفصلهای سایت برنامه نویس رو به شیوه ای فوق العاده آموزش داده، طوریکه من چند ده بار تا الان دیدم فیلماشو و فوق العاده به مدرسش مدیونم:)


 مرسی
بسته آموزش خوب چیز مهمیه اما بشرطیکه هم پیش زمینه دشاته باشی هم مبتدی نباشی
کلاس خوبیش اینه که هرجارو نفهمیدی از استاد میپرسی تا به نوعی دیگه توضیح بده دوم اینکه الان استاد مدائنی بنده خدا سوالات منو کلا در طول هفته بجز کلاس هم پاسخ میده و بنده واقعا مدیونشم

----------


## i.RB92

> مرسی
> بسته آموزش خوب چیز مهمیه اما بشرطیکه هم پیش زمینه دشاته باشی هم مبتدی نباشی
> کلاس خوبیش اینه که هرجارو نفهمیدی از استاد میپرسی تا به نوعی دیگه توضیح بده دوم اینکه الان استاد مدائنی بنده خدا سوالات منو کلا در طول هفته بجز کلاس هم پاسخ میده و بنده واقعا مدیونشم


 والا این بسته ای که من دیدم هم پیش زمینه داشت هم از مبتدی تا حرفه ای بود، واقعا بسته آموزشی فارسی جامع مثه این من تاحالا ندیدم در عین حال کل فیلمهای فارسی موجود توی بازار و نت رو هم تهیه کردم. تو این زمینه واقعا ضعف وجود داره و متاسفانه به خاطر منافع مادی برنامه نویسای خوب و استادای ماهر حاضر نمیشن بسته آموزشی درست کنن حالا این یکی استثنا بود. کاش اساتید همین سایتم بجای برگزار کردن کلاسای رنگارنگ با هزینه زیاد میومدن یه بسته جامع آموزشی تولید میکردن و هرچی قراره تو دوره بگن رو تو فیلم میگفتن مثه کاری که همین سایت تیزلرنینگ کرده و بعد هرکسی سوال داشت میومد اینجا میپرسید. اینجوری بچه های شهرستانم میتونستم از فیلما استفاده کنن.

----------


## mehdiomnia

> والا این بسته ای که من دیدم هم پیش زمینه داشت هم از مبتدی تا حرفه ای بود، واقعا بسته آموزشی فارسی جامع مثه این من تاحالا ندیدم در عین حال کل فیلمهای فارسی موجود توی بازار و نت رو هم تهیه کردم. تو این زمینه واقعا ضعف وجود داره و متاسفانه به خاطر منافع مادی برنامه نویسای خوب و استادای ماهر حاضر نمیشن بسته آموزشی درست کنن حالا این یکی استثنا بود. کاش اساتید همین سایتم بجای برگزار کردن کلاسای رنگارنگ با هزینه زیاد میومدن یه بسته جامع آموزشی تولید میکردن و هرچی قراره تو دوره بگن رو تو فیلم میگفتن مثه کاری که همین سایت تیزلرنینگ کرده و بعد هرکسی سوال داشت میومد اینجا میپرسید. اینجوری بچه های شهرستانم میتونستم از فیلما استفاده کنن.


اینم حرفیه..............بهرحال مرسی که این سایت معرفی کردید
ایشالا درست میشه

----------


## mehdiomnia

با سلام
دوستان عزیز چند سوال در مورد دور دوم و یا بقولی پیشرفته برنامه نویسی سی شارپ داشتم
دوستانیکه در کلاس های برنامه نویس شرکت کردند مشارکت بفرمایند در کلاس مبتدی خوب ما یکسری اصول رو از اقای مهندس مدائنی یاد گرفتیم که  من خودم رو مدیون ایشان میدونم و ممنونشان هستم
1. در دوره پیشرفته میخام بدونم چطوریه که تمام کتاب های برنامه نویسی تدریس رو از انجام یک پروزه ریاضی شروع کردن مثلا نوشتن بازی یا شطرنج اما ما در برناه نویس از یک برنامه ای که هوش نداشت (دفترتلفن) و بیشتر جنبه یک برنامه بدون تحلیل بود و که فقط ثبت داده میکرد (مثل اکسل) این چطوریاس ؟ اصول آموزش چیه اینجا الان ؟
2. در کلاس های دوره پیشرفته حالا قراره تا چه یاد بگیریم ؟ اینقدر هست که بشه بعد از اتمام دوره یک پروزه رو از صفر تا صد خودمون بگیریم ؟

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

سلام دوست عزیز 

سرفصل دوره پیشرفته مشخصه و یک پروژه حسابداری فروشگاهی هست
شما در این دوره با موارد زیر آشنا میشوید 

آموزش Linq و Entity Frameworkآموزش نحوه کاربرد موارد فوق در عملآموزش نحوه تجزیه و تحلیل و طراحی پروژه های نرم افزاری در عملآموزش نحوه اجرای پروژه حسابداری فروشگاهیآموزش نحوه فارسی سازی کامپوننت های مورد استفادهآموزش نحوه استفاده از تاریخ شمسی در کلیه بخش های برنامهآموزش نحوه استفاده از کامپوننت های Telerik RadControls for Windows Forms برای ایجاد رابط کاربری قوی و زیباآموزش نحوه استفاده استفاده از کامپوننت های Telerik Reporting برای ایجاد گزارش هاآموزش نحوه آماده سازی برنامه برای Publish و تحویل به مشتری

این دوره شما رو با نیاز های بازار کار آشنا میکنه 




> در کلاس های دوره پیشرفته حالا قراره تا چه یاد بگیریم ؟ اینقدر هست که  بشه بعد از اتمام دوره یک پروزه رو از صفر تا صد خودمون بگیریم ؟


در این دوره که پروژه عملی هست سر کلاس همه با هم قراره روی پروژه کار کنیم تا شما هم کار تیمی رو یاد بگیرید و هم هر نفر در پایان کلاس پروژه خودش رو داره 

معمولا بنا به سطح علم بچه هایی که تو کلاس شرکت میکنند موضوعات فراتر از سرفصل ها نیز پیش خواهد رفت

----------


## vajihe11

کسی در مورد کلاس های اصفهان تجربه ای نداشته؟!!!!!

----------


## vajihe11

کسی در مورد کلاس های اصفهان تجربه ای نداشته؟!!!!!

----------


## mehdiomnia

> دوره عملی C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ پیشرفته تحت ویندوز


با سلام
بابا این دوره سه بار عقب افتاده از اول اردیبهشت یکبارشم اطلاع رسانی بوسیله پیامک یا تماس تلفنی نبوده من بار اول اومدم در آموزشگاه متوجه شدم بارهای بعدی دیگه از ترس سایت رو چک میکنم بعد
حالام که افتاده 4 خرداد برای من دانشجوی کارمند

1. زمان دقیقا وسط امتحانات بابا زودتر شروع میکردید دیگه الان من بازم نمیتونم بیام
2. زمان کلاس در محدوده ساعت کاری و زمانیکه ادم خسته هست مثلا من خودم باید از ولنجک ساعت 4 یک ساعت زودتر بیام بیرون با توجه به ترافیک خودمو برسونم خیابان ملک بعد از 7 صبح بیدارم تا 8 شب تو خواب کلاس باشم ؟

من دومین باره این کلاس ثبت نام میکنم . بار قبل اسفند 2بار عقب افتاد  شد شب عید که اوج کاریمون هست و نمیشه مرخصی گرفت اونم ، اینم دور بعدیش که الان سه بار عقب افتاده - من سی شارپ مقدماتی رو پارسال دیماه اومدم بین مقدماتی و پیشرفته هم که تا دوره برگزار کنید حدود 2.5 ماه فاصله افتاد 
انگار قسمت نیست تو این کلاس شرکت کنیم خواهشا یه فکری بکنید اگر اینقدر تعداد ثبت نامی های این دوره کمه که به حد نصاب نمیرسه اعلام بفرمایید حداقل ما بریم یا جای دیگه یا کلاس دیگه ای انتخاب کنیم ماشالا برنامه نویس که همه نوع کلاسی داره
الان بشخصه مایلم این دوره  هفته اول تیر برگزار بشه یا از اون به بعد و جمعه ها باشه

----------


## mehdiomnia

با سلام
من هر چندماه میام اینجا
اولا برنماه نویس چرا ایمیل اینفو رو چک نمیکنی ؟
دوما مجددا کلاس های سی شارپ پیشرفته در روزهای فرد و ساعت 5 عصر اونم وسط هفته هست
بخدا یه فکری بکنید من جدایی از اینکه راهم دوره و مثلا از ولنجک از سر کار میام - جدایی از اینکه اون موقع واقعا خسته هستم و اصلا مغز کار نمیکنه - همه اینا یه طرف اینکه بابا طرح زوج و فرده و شما تو محدوده هستید دوره قبل روزای فرد بود حداقل این دوره رو روزای زوج میکردید بخدا ثواب بزرگی داشت
چندین بار به ایمیل اینفو پیام دادم متاسفانه کسی جوابگو نیست اصلا

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

این روزها مشغول کلی کار از جمله آماده کردن دوره های جدید هستیم و سرمون حسابی شلوغه.

دوره های آموزشگاه طوری طراحی شده که کارمندان (که معمولا تا ساعت 4 عصر سر کار هستند) هم بتوانند شرکت کنند.

----------


## mehdiomnia

> سلام.
> 
> این روزها مشغول کلی کار از جمله آماده کردن دوره های جدید هستیم و سرمون حسابی شلوغه.
> 
> دوره های آموزشگاه طوری طراحی شده که کارمندان (که معمولا تا ساعت 4 عصر سر کار هستند) هم بتوانند شرکت کنند.


آخه آقای مهندس منه کارمند ساعت 4 هم تعطیل بشم از ولنجک چطور بیام خیابان ملک ؟ فقط باید 30 دقیقه تا سر مدرس بیام و تازه اول بدختیه چون مدرس نه بی آر تی داره و اون ساعت اوج ترافیکه که تابلو اعلانات خودش میزنه زمان رسیدن تا هفت تیر 33 دقیقه

اینا بکنار من ماشینم ببرم طرح زوج و فرد منم که زوج

امیدورام وقتی یک دوره رو روزهای فرد میذارید حداقل بعدیو روزای زوج بذارید از پارسال آبان به بعد کلا 3 دوره سی شارپ پیشرفته گذاشتید همشم سه شنبه همشم ساعت 5 خوب حداقل یکیشو روز زوج یا صبح میذاشتید یا جمعه
معمولا دوره های طراحی سایت که بچه های جوانتر میان بذارید بعد از ظهر و دورهایی که افراد کارمند بیشتر میان جمعه ها بذارید مثل sql و برنامه نویسی های مختلف من دیدم دقیقا برعکس همه طراحی سایتا جمعه هست مابقی وسط هفته اونم ساعتی که کسی گیرایی نداره و بقولی تو خواب خماری هست

--------------------
اینم بکنار سایتتون واقعا بعید از شما
اولا امکان حذف تو دوره ای که ثبت نام کردی نداره 
خبرنامه نداره که دوره هارو اطلاع بده
خبرنامه پیامکتیون هر دوماهی یهو نمیدونم چی میشه یه پیامک میدید
به ایمیل های info سایت که اصلا جواب نمیدید 
همین الان دوره sql برادرتون ثبت نام کردم با اینکه جلسه اولش امروز بود و من خبر هم نداشتم بهرحال هنوز سایت امکان ثبت نامش رو نبسته آدم میمونه کلاس تشکیل نشده یا سایت قاط داره 
تازه خوبه ویندوز اپلیکیشن این سایتتونم دارید اینقدر عقبه
. ایشالا هم همیشه کار زیاد داشته باشید ولی کیفیت فدای کمیت نکنید هیچوقت یک کار با کیفیت به از صد کار بی کیفیته دیگه خودتون استادید

----------

